# [H] Dunkler Mond stellt sich vor



## Michael-1972 (8. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

 

Die neu gegründete Gilde - Dunkler Mond - sucht nach neuen Mitspielern.

 

 

Was habe ich genau mit dieser Gilde vor ?

 

Nun es soll eine ruhige Gilde werden, das heisst keine Zwänge, einfach in Ruhe spielen können, wobei der Spaß an erster Stelle stehen soll. Später sollen dann Instanzen , Raids (besonders die alten) etc. zusammen bestritten werden.

 

 

Zusammen am Erfolg der Gilde arbeiten , das ist mein Vorhaben.

 

*Was sollte man mitbringen ?*


Gutes Benehmen , Guter Umgangston.
Hilfsbereitschaft (wobei man natürlich auch seine Ruhe haben wird) &#8211; Man sollte bereitschaft zeigen, wenn jemand Fragen hat oder Hilfe braucht etc.).
Aktiver Spieler sein (das bedeutet nicht nur 1-2 mal im Monat online sein).
 

*Wenn Spieler möchte ich ansprechen ?*

 


Main Charakter sind gern gesehen (wobei es wahrscheinlich schwer sein wird jemanden schnell zu finden (findes es persöhnlich besser wenn jemand mit einem Main Charakter   in die Gilde kommt &#8211; der spielt dann den Charakter öfters und levelt auch schneller)).
Gerne gesehen sind neue Spieler, die erst angefangen haben, bzw. noch nicht lange dabei sind.
*Also wenn du ein Teil so einer Gilden Gemeinschaft sein willst :*


wo Spaß und Ruhe an erster Stelle stehen
*DU* mithelfen kannst die Gilde zum Erfolg zu führen (Instanzen,Raids etc.)
 

Dann melde dich doch einfach hier oder Ingame bei *Schurkichen*,*Kriegerchen* oder *Ritterschen*.

 

Später soll noch kommen wenn die Gilde läuft :


Teamspeak 3
Gildenhomepage
 

 

Bitte keine Kommentare &#8211; wie es gibt doch schon genug Gilden &#8211; oder schliesse dich doch der XXXXXXX Gilde an, bitte nur ernstgemeinte Kommentare.

 

 

Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung im Spiel.

 

Liebe grüsse  Schurkichen


----------

